# Stirrup swivels??



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I am thinking about buying some stirrup swivels for my saddle. With the western type saddle and the endurance stirrups, they don't hang all that great. 

I found several different ones. Anybody have any ideas on these? What will work? Any problems? Etc........

These are some if the ones I found. There is no rhyme or reason on the cost. I don't mind paying a good bit if they are better for some reason.

Swivel and Lock Stirrup System | eBay 

Tough-1 Stirrup Rotator - Statelinetack.com 

LegSaver Stirrup Swivels - Jeffers

The one from Stateline Tack has some bad reviews as well as some good ones. I would like to get something that is really good quality.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

I have known quite a few people that have the Tough One Brand and like them, not familiar with the other two.

Personally I like these, they do not swivel, but stay put, that is why I like them better Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Redi Stirrups Stirrup Turners


.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks! I like the fact that those don't put steel against your leg or your horse. Do you know how they attach? Are they durable and safe?


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Celeste said:


> Thanks! I like the fact that those don't put steel against your leg or your horse. Do you know how they attach? Are they durable and safe?


The bolt bolt comes out to put the bottom around the top of the stirrup and then unbuckle the leathers to thread them around the top piece.

I have not broken one yet and neither have 4 or 5 others people I know that own them



.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

You sure can't beat the price. I may order a set and try them out.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I've been riding the first one you posted for a couple of years with endurance stirrups on my Tennessean saddle and had no problems at all with them. I did paint them black to match my saddle. 

Pam is 5'4 and has short legs. She couldn't get her stirrups adjusted short enough for them to work on her saddle, not sure if that will be an issue with you or not. 

I really like mine as it takes a lot of pressure off my knees or so it seems.


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

the swivel and lock ones didn't work well IMO


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Celeste, I have those at the top. I had to do some adjustments and they did kinda bang into my leg somewhat or press into it may be a better discription. I don't use them anymore. They are sitting in the cabinet!


----------

